
Microsoft Officially Rebrands SkyDrive To OneDrive - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/19/microsoft-officially-rebrands-skydrive-to-onedrive/
======
ColinWright
This was submitted a gazillion times about 3 weeks ago, and this is now the
second submission in a few hours. Why is it suddenly re-surfacing? What's
changed?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=skydrive+onedrive#!/story/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=skydrive+onedrive#!/story/forever/0/skydrive%20onedrive)

------
phohtoo
I just logged in to skydrive and it says "As one of our first users, you've
earned 100 GB". It is valid for one year.

